# Reptiliatus Collection



## Reptiliatus (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to start a thread where I can share photos of my collection with the community here. Hoping you all enjoy  !

Brunneria borealis












Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii
















Popa spurca











Phyllocrania paradoxa


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting some nice pics of some fun species. I especially like the PWs.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice mantids and nice pics!  Is that an orange ghost?


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 24, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Nice mantids and nice pics!  Is that an orange ghost?


It is my most "uniquely" coloured individual! I'll be adding some more pics soon seeing as all my ghosts have moulted into L4s.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 24, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Thanks for posting some nice pics of some fun species. I especially like the PWs.


Thank you  . It is a beautiful specimen. Unfortunately I only have one! I think mine is a female so hopefully I'l be able to get my hands on a male.


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 24, 2012)

Where do you live? I have a few males now. Yours looks like the same age as the next crop of females I have and I do not have any males that age. You will just have to post your situation. Someone will come to the rescue.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 24, 2012)

Rich his My buddy in Ontario Canada lol his the guy i told u got 1 P.W on the Reptile Expo ... in Toronto ..


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool looking ghost. There is no telling what color it may end up as adult, but I'd love to see it hold onto the orange. They have a funny way of changing colors after molting.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 24, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Where do you live? I have a few males now. Yours looks like the same age as the next crop of females I have and I do not have any males that age. You will just have to post your situation. Someone will come to the rescue.


Haha, what Albert said. Someone was selling nymphs at their table at the Canadian Reptile Breeders Expo. I only got there the second day. So I bought the last available nymph... bummer


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 26, 2012)

Hierodula majuscula









Creobroter pictipennis









Sphdromantis sp. "Blue flash"


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 26, 2012)

Hierodula bipapilla











L4 Phyllocrania paradoxa (specimen displaying red-like colouration moulted to L4)




Just for fun  , two L4 Ghosts


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice to see them all again lol ..... make sure you take good care of my babies lol ...


----------



## stacy (Oct 27, 2012)

fun pics, ty 4 posting


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 28, 2012)

Phyllocrania paradoxa


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 1, 2012)

Altogether a very nice selection of pictures of a nice bunch of mantids. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 1, 2012)

Are those creos from silent devil?


----------



## aNisip (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome pictures and nice collection! I love how the Blue Flash looks like it is begging for a treat in the second photo...  

-Andrew


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 1, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Are those creos from silent devil?


Ya all his Mantis on the post is from me except the P.W.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute overload!


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 4, 2012)

nice collection!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 4, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 19, 2012)

Sphodromantis sp. "Blue flash" sub adult female


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 19, 2012)

Ficus benjamina custom enclosure. It's doing so well! I need to trim it haha.

Currently housing a female S. blue flash.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 19, 2012)

Thats a lucky Blue Flash.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your mantids are really cute, especially the red ghostie ♥ You have a lot of nice mantids!


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the Brunners. I want some more of those. Amazing pics and I love the color of the ghosties :tt1:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 20, 2012)

The Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii is really amazing, love it !


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 21, 2012)

Very pretty Pseudocreo and nice rusty color on that ghost. Good pics too.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I hope to take more photos soon


----------



## Precarious (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice photos. Love the markings on Hierodula bipapilla.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I haven't posted photos in quite some time so I thought I would share what I have been up to today. Basically, I'm preparing the second bloodline of H. majuscula subadults I have in new breeding containers. Took me a few hours to finish making them but I'm I happy I don't have to worry too many missmolts in the days to come!






Here's a subadult lady eating a superworm  






Thanks for looking!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 15, 2013)

Go go go .. lol Massive H. Majcusa Factory me and you lol ...


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't see any sticks or other climbing structures in the enclosures for the mantis to go from top to bottom. Adding them would be a good idea.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 15, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't see any sticks or other climbing structures in the enclosures for the mantis to go from top to bottom. Adding them would be a good idea.


Thanks for the heads up. I guess it doesn't show well in the photo but I have been using a dry wall product to offer grip to my mantids.

Here are a few photo's of those enclosures and how it's worked out in others.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 15, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Go go go .. lol Massive H. Majcusa Factory me and you lol ...


HAHA you got it my man!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 17, 2013)

She really doesn't like me  ... haha


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 17, 2013)

That last one is an awesome picture! I love it.


----------



## Kloned (Mar 17, 2013)

very nice picture  and collection


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2013)

I use that climbing wall stuff also. My mantids are always hanging on it. I love the last picture also. Really nice


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 23, 2013)

sally said:


> I use that climbing wall stuff also. My mantids are always hanging on it. I love the last picture also. Really nice


It's good stuff right?!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 23, 2013)

I spy with my little eye....  .

This little man is going to be having some fun with the ladies next week  .

He is the first of my males to mature out.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 23, 2013)

Good we both able to breed this species.


----------



## aychen222 (Mar 23, 2013)

That is a crazy color for a ghost!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 23, 2013)

aychen222 said:


> That is a crazy color for a ghost!


I keep all my males in a planted enclosure (Ficuss) and a cork/moss background. He's the lightest one. The others are a lot darker.

Most of my females are yellow actually haha.

Here is one of them munching on a wax work. (It was dark in the room so I used flash)


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 23, 2013)

The first of my males just molted to adult too! Yay


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 23, 2013)

aychen222 said:


> That is a crazy color for a ghost!


really ? All my male look like that......7 male same color light yellow gray...


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 23, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> really ? All my male look like that......7 male same color light yellow gray...


Ya man we are pretty lucky! Most peoples male ghosts are brown.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 27, 2013)

So for the last months, a few of us Canadians have been worried we are going to loose our cultures of Popa spurca. I'll leave everyone anonymous but there are a few who had unlucky incidents keeping these guys going, including myself! Many of my males would mysteriously die as presubs, never molting to adult. Soooo bizarre. Anyways! I am happy to share that the only male Popa I have left molted to adult last night! He has a few females to work with so I have to be super careful!

Just thought I would share the excitement  . Fingers crossed "eh"!











On another note, first pair of Ghosts were mated a few days ago and I got an ooth from that female  .

It won't be long before I'll have some ooths for sale/trade haha...

Here's a shot of right before they connected. (this was in the dark at 3:45am)


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats on your Popa molting out. I believe my female is fertile at the rate she's pushing out oothecae, so we should be able to keep them going


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 29, 2013)

Another update March 27th: I placed another female into the "male enclosure" (a large planted terrarium full of cohabiting males). I will introduce one well fed female into this enclosure each night and just cycle all of them to increase fertility.

Oldest male already showing interest...






Because Phyllocrania often prefer breeding at night I have installed a "moon glow bulb" (backlight) that turns on every night so I can view if any mating is occurring without disturbing their day/night cycle. It has thus far proven to be very helpful. (The room light is on in this photo to take a better shot)

Success #2: March 27th, 12am, 2nd female is mated (female in above photo).






Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Job  U'll be busy Very Soon Lots New Challenge I'll Pass on to you .


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha thanks man  .


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 30, 2013)

03/29/2013

Good news!

Still have a few more parings to get through but the boy is already doing a great job after just a few days.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Job


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Although my females have all been mated I have been pairing the Ghost's a few more times to increase fertility of the ooths they are producing.






Here is a photo of my good friend Albert (Silent devil) and I eating some Chinese food/talking mantids!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 16, 2013)

Just wanted to share a few more photos with you guys  .

One of my recently mated female Popa spurcas. I am very fortunate that my male prooved to be such a stud  . Mated with all the ladies successfully and is still here to tell the tale"*s"*.






Archimantis latistyla, Albert and I will be working hard to produce these guys and make them more available to everyone  .


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 17, 2013)

April 17th, 2013:

_Blepharopsis mendica _ooth hatched!

First few nymphs emerge from the ootheca early this afternoon:






I needed to go study for my last two university exams tomorrow and came back to this in the evening  , score!






Everybody has already been separated and ooth is still being incubated for a few days incase more nymphs decide to arrive delayed  (they tend to hatch in waves). I am however very pleased as the *total yield was 50 nymphs*!

7 rows of these containers, + 1 nymph.






Here are a few more photos for fun:
















A recently hatched D. lobata nymph  . What a cutie!











Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 17, 2013)

Haha Congrats Buddy .. Our new challenge begins lol ...


----------



## aNisip (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome! Super excited for your success and accomplishment! Keep it up man!  

Love the cute pictures of the lobata and mendica hatchlings!  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys  . I have a few more species waiting to incubate/hatch soon  !


----------

